# SELECTION FOR FY 05/06



## kincanucks (17 Feb 2005)

The following concerns Reg F applicants only:

Word from CFRG HQ is that they will start selecting applicants for next fiscal year now in an attempt to fill all of the BMQs till Oct 05.  To be merit listed now, you have to have all processing completed (e.g., med back, ERC back and PT done) no exceptions.  Good luck all.


----------



## spenco (17 Feb 2005)

Do you have a graph for all the NCM positions available like you posted for DEO applicants in another thread?  Or did I miss it?


----------



## kincanucks (17 Feb 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> Do you have a graph for all the NCM positions available like you posted for DEO applicants in another thread?   Or did I miss it?



The numbers are not available.


----------



## Air Force Tech (18 Feb 2005)

That's awesome!  I'll try not to get my hopes up but .......a phone call sure would be nice. 

Hey Kincanucks,

I'm merit listed but I was called in to redo my PT on Feb. 19/05 as my previous test results will be expiring next month.  Will I still be considered during this selection?


----------



## MILPO (18 Feb 2005)

Air Force Wannabe said:
			
		

> That's awesome!   I'll try not to get my hopes up but .......a phone call sure would be nice.
> 
> Hey Kincanucks,
> 
> I'm merit listed but I was called in to redo my PT on Feb. 19/05 as my previous test results will be expiring next month.   Will I still be considered during this selection?



Keep positive, if you want it, you'll get it!  How long is the physical valid for?


----------



## arctictern (18 Feb 2005)

The physical is valid for 6 months I believe, after that they don't normally bother getting you in for an update physical unless you get the call.


----------



## Air Force Tech (18 Feb 2005)

You have to redo the PT every 6 months until you're in.  If your PT expires and you haven't redone it,  I'm guessing your name will be removed from the merit lists.

MILPO

Thanks, I appreciate the support.  I do want it and am being patient, just like to stay on top of things.  I know it'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Feb 2005)

air force wannabe what are you applying for?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Feb 2005)

Air Force Wannabe said:
			
		

> That's awesome!   I'll try not to get my hopes up but .......a phone call sure would be nice.
> 
> Hey Kincanucks,
> 
> I'm merit listed but I was called in to redo my PT on Feb. 19/05 as my previous test results will be expiring next month.   Will I still be considered during this selection?



As long as you pass yes.


----------



## Air Force Tech (18 Feb 2005)

mbhabfan

Applied for 226 ATIS Tech, 526 AVS Tech, & 514 AVN Tech, in that order of preference.

kincanucks

Thank you.



I passed!


----------



## kincanucks (2 Mar 2005)

First selection results are now in with 856 applicants boarded and 856 selected.  While the results are not official until a offer is sent from CFRG to the CFRC/Ds I can tell you unofficially if you were one of the lucky ones.  Just PM me with your name and CFRC/D and trade.  First breakdown is:

536/856 English selected.
310/856 French selected.
161 Infantry
82 RMS
59 MSE Ops


----------



## spenco (2 Mar 2005)

Do you know when the next board sits?   It looks like I missed the deadline by a few days...   :'(


----------



## kincanucks (2 Mar 2005)

spenco said:
			
		

> Do you know when the next board sits?   It looks like I missed the deadline by a few days...   :'(



There are no set board dates.


----------



## hoote (2 Mar 2005)

Hi, do those numbers include DEO officers?  Have they picked all the DEO infantry officers for this year?

Thanks,
Hoote


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

hoote said:
			
		

> Hi, do those numbers include DEO officers?   Have they picked all the DEO infantry officers for this year?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hoote



Well since the boards for DEOs are not till May/Jun that would be no. These numbers are for REG F NCM.


----------



## Zim (3 Mar 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> 161 Infantry
> 82 RMS
> 59 MSE Ops



Hi,

i would like to know if they selected people for these 3 trades only or other trade was on selection??

thanks


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2005)

536/856 English selected.
310/856 French selected.


161 Infantry
   82 RMS
   59  MSE Ops
302

856 - 302 = 554


----------



## Zim (3 Mar 2005)

I can calculate too   

its why i asked, in reel i would like to know which trade was on the boarded and:



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> 856 applicants boarded and 856 selected.



is that mean that if u were on the selection merit for a trade that was on the boarded, u automatically got selected??

p.s. sorry for my poor english


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 536/856 English selected.
> 310/856 French selected.
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said it was the first breakdown and these were the trades that had the most people selected.  Yes there were more trades selected and when I get some time I will break them all down.  Thanks for the math lesson.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2005)

Not a problem.

Some people could do it, some couldn't.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

As promised:

161 Infantry
82 RMS
59 MSE Ops
5 AC OP
18 ATIS TECH
29 ACS TECH
1 AMMO TECH (Component Transfer)
3 AD ARTY
4 FD ARTY
64 AVN TECH
12 AVS TECH
28 BOSUN
46 CBT ENGR
13 COMM RSCH
9 CONST TECH
32 COOK
13 ARMD
6 DENT TECH
1 DENT TECH2
9 EDT TECH
5 EGS TECH
3 FCS TECH
9 HULL TECH
15 IMAGE TECH
1 INT OP (SKLD)
8 LCIS TECH
12 LMN
3 MAR EL
3 MAR ENG MECH
8 MAT TECH
1 MED LAB TECH
1 MED RAD TECH
17 MED TECH
4 MET TECH
5 NCI OP
8 NAV COMM
3 NES OP
1 NE TECH (A)
2 NE TECH (C)
3 NE TECH (T)
1 NW TECH
9 PH TECH
1 POSTAL CLK
2 RM TECH
9 SIG OP
3 SONAR OP
22 STWD
46 SUP TECH
18 TFC TECH
15 VEH TECH
5 WFE TECH
18 WPN TECH (L)


----------



## dan476 (3 Mar 2005)

is this a break down for the whole fiscal year or first quarter?
thanks


----------



## Zim (3 Mar 2005)

Thanks kincanucks!!!



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> First selection results are now in with 856 applicants boarded and 856 selected.



so is that mean that if u were on the merit list for one of those trade, u automatically got selected??

if no, what I'm sure is   , can u explain what "applicants boarded" mean???


----------



## mbhabfan (3 Mar 2005)

64 AVN techs, does that mean that they have 64 offers out already for AVN or is that the planned number of recruiting this year?


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

dan476 said:
			
		

> is this a break down for the whole fiscal year or first quarter?
> thanks



This is the first selection for the FY.  There will be more.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

Zim said:
			
		

> Thanks kincanucks!!!
> 
> so is that mean that if u were on the merit list for one of those trade, u automatically got selected??
> 
> if no, what I'm sure is   , can u explain what "applicants boarded" mean???



If you were merit listed on this selection then you should have been selected.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

MUCK


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> 64 AVN techs, does that mean that they have 64 offers out already for AVN or is that the planned number of recruiting this year?



Yes there will b 64 offers for AVN TECH the intake number for this FY has not been released but I suspect it will be more than 64.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Mar 2005)

I have received some PMs from applicants whose name, for some reason, has been dropped from the merit list and were not included on this board but were included on the last board in Jan.  All CFRC/Ds had to take some action a couple of weeks ago to make sure that their merit listed applicants from FY 04/05 would be included on this selection board for FY 05/06.  I have this bad feeling that maybe this wasn't done in some cases.  Now before you call and start screaming at your respective CFRC/Ds make sure that there would have been no reason that you know of that could have caused you to be unmerited.  For example, you didn't pass you PT again, something showed up in your latest background check, nobody has been able to get a hold of you, something has happen to your medical status, etc.  Remember there are a lot of applicants and it is your job to call every once in a while to make that your file is still good to go.  Cheers.


----------



## dan476 (3 Mar 2005)

Looks like I got left out again.  I wonder if someone just doesn't like me in CFRC.


----------



## Zim (8 Mar 2005)

When should we get the call from CFRC/Ds if we get selected??



and thanks again


----------



## kincanucks (8 Mar 2005)

Once they receive the official offer from CFRG HQ and it may take a few weeks before all of the offers are in.


----------



## armyrules (8 Mar 2005)

I handed my applications March 02/05 do you think that I would be able to get merit listed for BMQ but I haven't done my tests yet. Oct? Hopefully


----------



## kincanucks (8 Mar 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> I handed my applications March 02/05 do you think that I would be able to get merit listed for BMQ but I haven't done my tests yet. Oct? Hopefully



You will be merit listed when you have passed the CFAT, the drug screening, the interview, the medical, the background check and the medical.


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

Thanks kincanucks that was what I thought but wasn't sure


----------



## Zim (23 Mar 2005)

3 weeks later and no call yet   :crybaby:    did CFRC/Ds got all offer or it can can still take a few weeks??

when i called recruiter last week about this selection board, he wasn't know anything about that, it is normal??

cant wait   ;D     i have to take some important decision and need put in consideration.................im so busy!!!


cheer


----------



## Gouki (23 Mar 2005)

It's alright man .. I've been waiting for 3 weeks myself and no word yet. I was told probably around a month so .... almost to week 4. I hope I hear something then


----------



## Lerick (6 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> First selection results are now in with 856 applicants boarded and 856 selected.   While the results are not official until a offer is sent from CFRG to the CFRC/Ds I can tell you unofficially if you were one of the lucky ones.   Just PM me with your name and CFRC/D and trade.   First breakdown is:
> 
> 536/856 English selected.
> 310/856 French selected.
> ...


hi kancanucks, my name is Ricardo Candelon and my first trade was Comm rsh(291)...im suppose to be on the merit list sence jan05...is it possible for you to find out if i gat selected? plz
im in Montreal


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

I handed in my apps March 03 and no call. I called them to check on my file and they said that  Ishould do my tests in April  and I haven't heard from them yet. Do you uys think that I should give them a ring?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

Keep calling.


----------



## Zim (7 Apr 2005)

finally got the call for sapper 043 but still have to wait 4 months to swearing in 21 July and bmq start 9 august.

thanks allot for ure help Kincanucks


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Zim when did you start the process?


----------



## Zim (7 Apr 2005)

i completed all test and interview October 2004 and got merit listed mid of November. i hand my application in January 04 but for professional reason i timed out the process for summer


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Cool are you going Res or Reg?


----------



## RS (8 Apr 2005)

Hey Kincanucks

First off I would like to thank Kincanucks for all the information you have posted on this forum.  You are the best!     I wish you were in charge of my file at the RC!  
I just want to tell you how helpful your information has been.  It is great!  You take time out of your day to help out and answer questions to the clueless!  I could not, in all good conscience, ask you any question without saying how much I appreciate your knowledge.  It should not go by without a thankyou............so thankyou!   Not just blowing smoke either. Anyway.......

My medical has just cleared Borden (2nd time around).  Needless to say I was very happy to get that letter!  

I have applied for RMS and Sup Tech., (Reg Force) and I do have a few questions.

1.  How does the "merit" or "selection" board work? (In regards to 1st and 2nd choice) 

2.  How often do they have a board selection?   

3.  Is there a separate board for every trade?  

4.  Have you any idea when the next board will sit for these trades? 


Thanks in advance,
RS


----------



## kincanucks (8 Apr 2005)

First of all thank you for your kind words.  My only objective is to alleviate some of the frustration and give all applicants a broader understanding of how the recruiting system works.

1.   How does the "merit" or "selection" board work? (In regards to 1st and 2nd choice) - You are merited for first choice and then your second choice, third, etc.  If you are selected for your first choice then the process stops but if not then onto the second, third, etc.  If you turn down an offer for your first choice then your file is closed for six months.  If you refuse an offer for a second or third choice then you can be re-merited one more time.  However, the trade that you refused the offer for will be made inactive which means you will not be merited for it.  All applicants will be merited for a minimum of twice and if they are not selected they will counselled to improve their education, experience level or any other possible shortcomings to improve their chances and those applicants will be removed from the merit list.

2.   How often do they have a board selection?     Approximately every month until they have filled the BMQ serials up to October.

3.   Is there a separate board for every trade?   Keep in mind there isn't really a board held but yes each trade is boarded individually.  It is all done electronically and the night before a query is run on the recruiting reporting system of all the merited applicants and the trades they are merited for.  Then every applicant for each trade is sorted by MP score from top to bottom and then the number of positions that are going to be picked for that board are chosen from that list.

4.   Have you any idea when the next board will sit for these trades?   End of April.

To the others if it seems I may have contradicted my previous posts its probably because I have.  Direction from higher changes on a daily basis.


----------



## RS (8 Apr 2005)

Thanks So Much!  You really cleared things up!

Rs


----------



## ab136 (9 Apr 2005)

So once you are selected by a board, does that mean that the process is finished and you just wait for the offer?  Is it possible not to get an offer after you have been selected by a board?  While your waiting for an offer, are you required to keep your PT tests "up to date"?


----------



## kincanucks (9 Apr 2005)

ab136 said:
			
		

> So once you are selected by a board, does that mean that the process is finished and you just wait for the offer?   Is it possible not to get an offer after you have been selected by a board?   While your waiting for an offer, are you required to keep your PT tests "up to date"?



Once you are selected you will have to wait for an offer and it would highly unusual if you were selected then not given an offer.  However, that is why you won't normally be informed of your selection until they have an offer for you.   Yes you will be required to update anything, such as your PT, if required.


----------



## armyrules (11 Apr 2005)

How often do you have to update your PT?


----------



## mbhabfan (11 Apr 2005)

I think it is every six months but someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Trinity (11 Apr 2005)

ok..  i didn't want to wade through pages 3 and 4

If you are experiencing problems getting into the regs...

Join the reserves, get trained, and they do a component transfer into the regs.

They should take a trained reservist over a civilian. (should.. i know.. ugh)

(ok.. you can throw things at me now for not reading the entire thread)


----------



## dan476 (11 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> ok..   i didn't want to wade through pages 3 and 4
> 
> If you are experiencing problems getting into the regs...
> 
> ...



By far the WORST advice I have ever heard...
First of all yeah do all the reading and second joining reserves is not the best thing to do, it will take you years to OT or CT into regs, once you are in reserves.


----------



## MdB (11 Apr 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> I think it is every six months but someone correct me if I am wrong.



It's correct. Although they won't make it every 6 months, but only before you are to complete your file to be merit listed.


----------



## armyrules (11 Apr 2005)

Thanks MdB just the answer I was looking for. But why is only before you complete your file


----------



## Jordan411 (11 Apr 2005)

Since my testing is complete and my medical just came back all clear, does that list of position numbers available still concern me?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

Jordan411 said:
			
		

> Since my testing is complete and my medical just came back all clear, does that list of position numbers available still concern me?


Ahhh cryptic posts.  What list?


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Apr 2005)

Ryhno's Grocery list

Sunscreen
Whiskey
Steak
Chicken
Potatoe
Spinach
Whiskey
Socks

Umm no Jordans


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Ryhno's Grocery list
> 
> Sunscreen
> Whiskey
> ...



LOL.  What no Trojans?


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Apr 2005)

I paid a lot of money for the right not to have to buy Trojans, cost me three rings, engagement ring, wedding ring and SUFFERing


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I paid a lot of money for the right not to have to buy Trojans, cost me three rings, engagement ring, wedding ring and SUFFERing



Just be glad there are no rings for divorces....just lawyer bills  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I paid a lot of money for the right not to have to buy Trojans, cost me three rings, engagement ring, wedding ring and SUFFERing



Roger out. ;D


----------



## Skinny (11 Apr 2005)

Any news about this selection???


----------



## Jordan411 (11 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Ahhh cryptic posts.   What list?



The list you posted in this thread on March the third.   I'm just wondering if the 15 Veh Tech positons available then has any relevance this late in April. Sorry for not being so specific, you seem to post a lot of lists


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

Jordan411 said:
			
		

> The list you posted in this thread on March the third.   I'm just wondering if the 15 Veh Tech positons available then has any relevance this late in April. Sorry for not being so specific, you seem to post a lot of lists



That list was for how many Vehicle Techs were selected on 16 Feb which is very easy to figure out if one follows the thread.  Now there are 181 Veh Tech positions available and that could be found at:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29132.0.html


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Apr 2005)

List Posting Maniac  ;D Hey Kincanucks are you saving one of those Armoured Positions for me or what?


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> List Posting Maniac   ;D Hey Kincanucks are you saving one of those Armoured Positions for me or what?



Keeping one in my backpocket just for you.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Apr 2005)

Roger out


----------



## dross headon (11 Apr 2005)

I'm new to army.ca and am very interested in this recruiting process for my son. I was in the regs back in in 76-79, back when you were practically sucked into the recruiting office with a huge vaccuum as you went past the recruiting office. So, I'm surprised and dismayed at  how difficult a time some of you guys are having getting in. 

The post that caught my attention, though, was dan476's about  the worst strategy being  to get into reserves first. Is that the common experience, does it really hamper your chances of getting into the regs after or is it poor dan476's (understandable)  frustation coming out? And believe me, I feel for you because I'm working side by side with my kid to get him in and sometimes it feels like it will never happen..


----------



## dan476 (11 Apr 2005)

Hey Dross,
I said getting into reserves was a worst strategy, IF you are planning on going regs right away, and there is a reason for that. Not just in my case, but almost all cases I saw, whenever a reservist applies for a component transfer into regs (even same trade) It would take on average anywhere between 6 months to 3+ years. Recruiting process can be very long and weary. First step for transferring into regs is getting your unit to initial paperwork, collect all the info and pass it on to CFRC (really shouldn't take more than 2 weeks, but takes years sometimes, In my case 2 out of 3 attempts to initial paperwork never even made it past my old unit, not because I didn't provide them with right paperwork, but because it sat on someones desk for months collecting dust until someone had to clear up some space for  new ones and mine was trashed, I was told it was lost). 
Another thing you must remember is that for a civilian it is by far faster to get in regs because no one has to verify their time in and courses that might or might not count in regular force. If anyone asks me if being in the reserves was a good thing or not, I'd say it was good, I got a few nice courses out of it, and have seen a few places and mainly I got an excellent experience out of it, mostly from being a F/T Reservist.  But if I could go back to the day I filled out paperwork for the first time, I would definitely put a checkmark in REGULAR FORCE box.

Cheers


----------



## Lerick (12 Apr 2005)

i have to redo pt...what is the redo pt test? any idea 21 push?sit up?


----------



## kincanucks (12 Apr 2005)

Lerick said:
			
		

> i have to redo pt...what is the redo pt test? any idea 21 push?sit up?



The same as it was the first time you did it.


----------



## Zim (12 Apr 2005)

i got my offer but i have to do an interview update before sworn in, what kind of interview i should expect? same as the first one??


cheer!!!


----------



## dross headon (12 Apr 2005)

Dan476, thanks for your feedback.  This info is definitely straightening out our thinking. The worst part is that our longer range strategy is even more convoluted: that is, getting into the British regs. He tried once (yeah, I've been plowing through all the excellent posts on Canadians getting into the British Military) and failed with no reason given, so we firgured it was lack of military experience so our next strategy was to get him into the Canadian regs or reserve, get some military experience and then try again. I won't go into the details in this thread/forum,/whatever except to say, that after reading of the trials of guys like you, we're definitely going to back to the drawing board. 

So, thanks again to you and all the other guys for sharing your ordeals. 

Also like to thank kincanucks for timely info on selection, etc. 

I'd also like to thank the academy...never mind.


----------



## m_a_c (13 Apr 2005)

Hey Zim, Just curious which trade you where offered?


----------



## Zim (13 Apr 2005)

m_a_c said:
			
		

> Hey Zim, Just curious which trade you where offered?



043-combat engineer, can't wait to be in St-Jean  ;D

cheer!!


----------



## armygal (13 Apr 2005)

Is anyone here going to St. Jean for May 3rd. BMQ?


----------



## m_a_c (13 Apr 2005)

Thank You Zim, good luck at St. Jean


----------



## McAllister (15 Apr 2005)

You lucky blokes! Good luck.


----------



## vangemeren (15 Apr 2005)

I was reading back on the second page and I saw beside Int op was skld. If that means skilled, then what does that mean? Does it have to do with the 4 years you have to be in the military before remustering?

I'm just curious because my end goal is to be a Int op or Int Officer.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Apr 2005)

vangemeren said:
			
		

> I was reading back on the second page and I saw beside Int op was skld. If that means skilled, then what does that mean? Does it have to do with the 4 years you have to be in the military before remustering?
> 
> I'm just curious because my end goal is to be a Int op or Int Officer.



That meant that the person that was selected was skilled and it could be a CT or ex Reg F re-enrolling.


----------



## dan476 (18 Apr 2005)

Any news on Mar 28th selection anyone?


----------



## Skinny (18 Apr 2005)

i haven't hear a thing...maybe they lost all the files ;D


----------



## dan476 (19 Apr 2005)

Sure starting to look like that, only why does that not surprise me at all???


----------



## Skinny (20 Apr 2005)

I heard the names for the mar 28 selection  should be out the last week of april....
Please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## kincanucks (20 Apr 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> I heard the names for the mar 28 selection   should be out the last week of april....
> Please correct me if i'm wrong



It will be out in a couple of days.  PM me with your name and CFRC/Ds if anyone wants to know but make sure you were merit listed for this one.


----------



## dan476 (21 Apr 2005)

Good news is better then no news, We'll see what this one brings to us...


----------



## Skinny (22 Apr 2005)

I think all the future recruits should stand up and give kincancuks a hand!!!!!!! ;D

Thanks


----------



## dan476 (23 Apr 2005)

I second that


----------



## ROTP Applicant (23 Apr 2005)

Yeah I fully agree. Kincanucks has been very helpful to everyone who is going through the recruiting process. And although at times his responses have a hint of sarcasm in them, he always gives the right information to the people that request it.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Apr 2005)

_a hint of sarcasm in them_ ;D Just a hint?  Damn I have to adjust.  Just be thankful that I didn't respond to the "Will I starve in St Jean" thread.

Thank you for the accolades and I enjoy helping where I can.


----------



## dan476 (27 Apr 2005)

Has anyone heard of any results from last (28 Mar) selection?

Cheers


----------



## NiTz (27 Apr 2005)

Maybe kincanucks could enlighten us there... If I remember well he said in a previous post that the results were to be announced by this week or so...


----------



## Skinny (27 Apr 2005)

I hope they are out soon..... Isn't there a selection on now???


----------



## kincanucks (28 Apr 2005)

I am away from the office this week so I won't know if the Mar results are in before the weekend and yes there is suppose to be a another selection board this week.


----------



## dan476 (28 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Kin, as for the ones that are awaiting for the results I am sure we can all wait till next week


----------



## NiTz (28 Apr 2005)

thanks kincanucks.. hehehe I don't mind waiting for another week or even another month, as long as I get in soon! (hopefully)


Cheers!


----------



## RS (28 Apr 2005)

If you are selected when the board sits in April, how long does it usually take before you receive your offer?

Thanks RS


----------



## Zim (28 Apr 2005)

RS said:
			
		

> If you are selected when the board sits in April, how long does it usually take before you receive your offer?
> 
> Thanks RS




it took 2 month for me and i only leave to bmq on august

Cheer!!


----------



## NiTz (30 Apr 2005)

Zim said:
			
		

> it took 2 month for me and i only leave to bmq on august
> 
> Cheer!!



So if I understand well, it took 2 months for your offer to get to the CFRC once you've been selected? That may explain why no one heard about the march selection board..


----------



## spenco (1 May 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I am away from the office this week so I won't know if the Mar results are in before the weekend



So are we being told indirectly that you still dont have the results?


----------



## dan476 (1 May 2005)

No you are being told that Kin was away from the office all week, he's back next week and then he will be able to answer your questions. Clears mud?


----------



## spenco (1 May 2005)

Dan dont be stupid.  He said before the weekend, today is Saturday. Clear as mud?


----------



## kincanucks (1 May 2005)

Sorry made it back to the office on Friday and nothing there. On the road again tomorrow and back Thursday.  Cheers.


----------



## dan476 (1 May 2005)

now how was that being stupid? 
Also weekend is usually days off. So be patient and wait till next week like the rest of us.


----------



## spenco (1 May 2005)

Read the post again, he said he wouldn't know before the WEEKEND, not next week.  I don't wish to turn this thread into a pissing contest so lets leave it at that ok?


----------



## spenco (6 May 2005)

So, any word on when the official results come out with the breakdown of how many people were selected for each trade and all that jazz?


----------



## dan476 (12 May 2005)

Has anyone got an offer from mar 28 selection yet?

Cheers


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (12 May 2005)

dan476 said:
			
		

> Has anyone got an offer from mar 28 selection yet?
> 
> Cheers



I kind of did, I talked to my CFRC recently and they said I was _selected_ for my first choice but they didn't have a basic date for me yet. It's still one step closer though.


----------



## dan476 (12 May 2005)

Apparently I have been selected on Mar 28 too, but its almost been 2 months and still no word... I guess we'll hear when people start getting their calls.

cheers


----------



## Skinny (12 May 2005)

I hope in a week or two, i also got selected on mar 28 .


----------



## NiTz (12 May 2005)

i got selected too.. I'm just back from the CFRC and the people there seem to be bugged about be going there every week or two for updates on my file... there are still no offers in. Why do they take so much time to make an official offer? It's almost 2 months now from the time I was selected. Bah, nevermind. I hope to get in soon!

Good luck guys!


----------



## ab136 (12 May 2005)

I was selected on the end of Feb. board and I have still not received and offer.  All we can do it wait.....and wait.....and wait. They'll call.


----------



## dan476 (12 May 2005)

hmm not since Feb? get a hold of your recruiting officer and ask him what the hold up is, as far as I know all results including official offers have got in a while back.


----------



## spenco (13 May 2005)

I called my CFRC (cause you guys got me all curious  ;D ) and the clerk said that I had an offer coming and that I should get a call sometime within a week or two and to expect to leave for BMQ in august.


----------



## dan476 (13 May 2005)

I heard exact same words over a month ago... Good luck though


----------



## NiTz (13 May 2005)

hey.. I got a message on the phone when I got back home tonight, it was the CFRC's master corporal she wanted me to call her back but I got home too late (5:15) so the office was closed. I can't wait till I call her monday morning to see what it's about.. I just hope everything is right and that she called me for my job offer.. 


Cheers!


----------



## Gouki (13 May 2005)

Here's hoping it works out for the best!


----------



## NiTz (13 May 2005)

thank you and I wish you the best of luck too! By the way, do anyone know if the list for the number of people selected on the march 28th will be out soon?


----------



## dan476 (15 May 2005)

Nitz let us know whats up, after you talk to recruiters on monday.

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (15 May 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> thank you and I wish you the best of luck too! By the way, do anyone know if the list for the number of people selected on the march 28th will be out soon?



Well since I am the only that does the list, I guess it will be out when I get around to it


----------



## kincanucks (16 May 2005)

Numbers and trades selected 28 Mar 05:

4 AC OP
8 ATIS
2 ACS TECH
13 ARTY FD
55 AVN TECH
8 AVS TECH
6 BOSN
19 CBT ENGR
7 COMM RSCH
3 CONST TECH
23 COOK
16 ARMD
2 EDT TECH
3 FCS TECH
22 FIRE FTR
2 HULL TECH
2 IMAGE TECH
111 INFANTRY
4 LCIS TECH
12 LMN
4 MAR ELECT
3 MAR ENG MECH
10 MAT TECHS
1 MED LAB TECH
1 MED RAD TECH
14 MED TECH
2 MET TECH
27 MSE OP
1 NCI OP
3 NAV COMM
4 NET (A)
5 NWT
1 REF MECH TECH
7 SIG OP
1 SONAR OP
28 SUP TECH
8 TFC TECH
20 VEH TECH
2 WFE TECH
3 WPNS TECH (L)


----------



## Jordan411 (16 May 2005)

Thank you good sir


----------



## NiTz (16 May 2005)

thank you kincanucks.. we're only3 selected for FCS.. seems weird they don't select so much people for this trade.. well.. maybe they'll select more on the next selection board...


Cheers!


----------



## NavComm (16 May 2005)

kincanucks is the list only reg force or does it include res? my paperwork went to Borden May 2 and I've applied for reserve Nav Comm. Just wondering if the list is different?


----------



## dan476 (16 May 2005)

NavComm, the numbers are for regs.


----------



## NavComm (16 May 2005)

dan476 said:
			
		

> NavComm, the numbers are for regs.



Thanks Dan


----------



## kincanucks (16 May 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> thank you kincanucks.. we're only3 selected for FCS.. seems weird they don't select so much people for this trade.. well.. maybe they'll select more on the next selection board...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Only three were boarded so only three were selected.


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 May 2005)

Hey Kincanucks, are these numbers national? The numbers seems considerably low, is this because there are not enough applicants or is the system bogging them down? At that rate, I don't think I'd get on course until next year and that would blow.


----------



## kincanucks (16 May 2005)

No they are for the Toronto area only.  Just kidding.  Cup of tea?

These are national numbers and they seem lower because we require full processing completed before merit listing.  Overall, 758 boarded and 468 selected.  Some of the 758 had morfe than one choice so except for the MPs and the RMS Clks and a few horribly low rated people everyone that was merit listed got a position.


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 May 2005)

Can't have Tea without some biscuits.    Thanks for the info my man, btw what general area are you located in?


----------



## kincanucks (16 May 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Can't have Tea without some biscuits.      Thanks for the info my man, btw what general area are you located in?



Canada


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 May 2005)

Ah must be the large sunny place northwest of here.  8)


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (16 May 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> hey.. I got a message on the phone when I got back home tonight, it was the CFRC's master corporal she wanted me to call her back but I got home too late (5:15) so the office was closed. I can't wait till I call her monday morning to see what it's about.. I just hope everything is right and that she called me for my job offer..
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Just found a message on my answering machine unfortunately it's too late to call. I'll give them a ring tomorrow to find out whats up, sounded good though.


----------



## NiTz (16 May 2005)

I'm pretty sure it was for your offer... good luck!


----------



## dan476 (17 May 2005)

Skinny, Nitz and everyone else who got their offers, congratulations on getting an offer, good luck with whatever trade you guys chose.
I haven't gotten my call yet, but it is a bit different for me as I am already in the army, and my offer has to go through career manager. Hopefully I'll get my call right away.

Cheers


----------



## NiTz (17 May 2005)

good luck dan! You'll get it!


----------



## ryan fitzy (17 May 2005)

I'm still waiting for my call as well, my recruiter said he was positive that i would get in on this selection (may-9) just hope i get my call soon-hate waiting


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (17 May 2005)

ryan fitzy said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my call as well, my recruiter said he was positive that i would get in on this selection (may-9) just hope i get my call soon-hate waiting



ryan just as a side note all of us who just got called for job offers were selected during the march 28 selection board I believe. So just keep that in mind too.


----------



## ryan fitzy (21 May 2005)

OK thanks for that input- I had assumed that was the case, but thanks for clearing it up for me. I'm sure i will get my call some time- i will keep playing the waiting game- lol


----------

